# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  % الهلال يحقق نتيجة جيدة جدا %

## لعوتة

*في آخر تجاربه بمصر

الهلال يحقق افضل نتيجة


بتعادله سلبيا ضد النصر
                        	*

----------


## بلة خورشيد

*يظهر أنه الايام الجميلة حاترجع تااااااني ..أنتظروووونا ياهلالالاب ..حانهريييييكم..
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*النتيجة ما تعادل

فريق النصر ضيع ضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## golden

*الجلافيط خارج تغطية شبكة صلاح حاليا , سيتم تفعيل خدمة الدعم السريع عند العودة الى الزريبة
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*الهِليلموديل جديد...بي قيادة فاطنة و رشيشيد
أصلو من قمت فريق هِباب
من زمن جكسا صبي و شباب 
في الفضائح لما الطفل شاب
الهليل غاب و خاب
وفي غيابو حصادو السراب
ماب يجيب كأس إن شاب الغراب
فليعش يحيا الزريباب... في الهليل
*

----------


## استرلينى

*بالتوفيق ومزيدا من التعادلات والهزائم باذن الله لان بدون حكام صلاح الجماعه طلعو ليق عديل كده  في كل مباره حاله طرد وضربه جزاء على الهلال الحاجات كنا محرومين منها في السودان 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في تطور في المستوى 
يعني ممكن جدا يتعادلوا هنا وينهزموا خارج ارضهم

كده كويس
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ما تستهتروا بفريق الحكام 
للاسف ذلك سيغرى الحكام لذبحنا أمامهم
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ما تستهتروا بفريق الحكام 
للاسف ذلك سيغرى الحكام لذبحنا أمامهم



لماذا نسكت على الضيم والعفن و الوسخ الأزرق ؟
لماذا لا نذبح قبل أن نُذبح
ما يحدث بطله جماهير الجلافيط يجلدوا و يفلقوا و يكسروا
نحنا محننين؟
نسقيهم من نفس الكأس 

*

----------

